# Stewed Gizzards?



## giggler (Dec 24, 2022)

I would like try this, as the meat is tough. 
Net shows often boiled, or braised.
I thought a slow cooker might work.

Season meat, add canned tomatoes. raw peppers and onion.

Slow cook low until tender, maybe 4 hours?

Pull meat, add flour slury to make gravy.

Serve over rice or noodles.

Any Thoughts on this? Anyone ever tried before?

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2022)

It helps if you take a sharp paring knife and peel the two small nuggets of meat from the tough connective tissue.  A tedious job!

This is how I’ve prepared chicken gizzards. A local clambake house used to serve this as a loose  meat sandwich.

If you have one of those old silver meat grinders that clamp onto the kitchen table you will be good to go. Grind the raw gizzards, peppers, and onions on the coarse setting. Season the mixture with salt, pepper and Bell's poultry seasoning. Fry until the pink is gone, cover and cook low and slow until the gelatinous parts of the gizzard break down to form a glaze/sauce. I usually finish them in the oven. 

This mixture makes a great hot sandwich filling or you can add cooked white rice for a version of dirty rice.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 24, 2022)

I was going to say to put it through a meat grinder first.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 24, 2022)

Do you have an Instant Pot, or some other pressure cooker?   About an hour tenderizes them like 3 or 4 hours simmering would.   

It's been a while, since I cooked any, but a friend and I used to get them when we would go to the Asian market frequently, as they always had deals on hearts and gizzards.  And I've seasoned them in countless ways.  One of our favorites was using the same seasonings I'd use for chopped up spareribs - 1,2,3,4,5 seasoning, plus some 5 spice powder, or some garlic and fermented blackbean seasonings.  Also made several Mexican style seasonings, probably the best was the chipotle.  Also some Italian seasonings, with some onions and garlic, plus some fresh sage and rosemary, with a little while wine in the liquid.  

Usually an hour is long enough, but if not quite tender enough, pressure cook another 15 min.


----------



## cookiecrafter (Dec 25, 2022)

It's okay to try new things.  I remove the two nuggets and use them in cornbread stuffing along with a lot of other stuff.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 25, 2022)

There was a Cuban market back home that had deep fried crispy gizzards.
They simmered them first in a tasty stock.
Then they cooled them and put them in the fridge.
Once completely cooled they breaded them (I think it was a 3 dip type breading operation) then deep fried until crispy.  They were great.  Still had a little bite, but overall tender and very crispy.


----------

